# Tungsten or carbide tip chain ?



## Ryan355

Hello everyone !

I'm from Australia and have a stihl 039. We use it on our farm for cutting firewood and clearing fallen limbs. We have lots of firewood BUT all the really good aged wood has dirt in it. Some a lot and some minimal but enough to blunt my chain. Using stihl chain now. 

Was talking to a bloke and he swore a tungsten tipped chain was the go for cutting dirty wood. Has anyone had experience with them ? 

I only intend to cut dirty wood not cement, tin, rocks, nails ect. I would respect it the same as a steel chain. Or how would you guys go about cutting hollow dirty wood ? 

Any advice greatly appreciated 

Ryan


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S!

There are a bunch of your mates on here that are always talking about how hard your wood is down there, and what they have to do to cut it. Hopefully they will chime in with some local advice.

Couple of challenges with carbide tipped chains:
- expensive to buy;
- carbide is harder, but also brittle - it breaks and chips and you have to replace the cutters;
- carbide tips cannot be shaped as sharp as a steel cutter, so you may need a higher powered saw;
- sharpening requires a special diamond grinding wheel.

That said, there are some STIHL chains and Rapco ( Carbide Chainsaw Chain -- Longest lasting carbide chainsaw chain! Rapco Industries ) carbide chains designed for cutting wood, use by rescue services, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Grouchy old man

No such thing as a tungsten tipped chain that I know of. Drill bits yes.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

Leave the dirty wood alone and if you can't use a wire brush or pressure washer to it before you cut.
Carbide chain is designed for rapped entry situations, not cutting dirty wood.
From what I have been told, it won't work well.


----------



## LegDeLimber

check out this short thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202649.htm
This Stihl weblink give Stihls explanation of its intended/designed uses.
http://www.stihl.com/the-Rapid-Duro-3-carbide-tipped-saw-chain.aspx

p.s. 
no personal experience with it.
just happened to see that thread recently and remembered it.


----------



## CalTreeEquip

That's new. Well what da ya know.....


----------



## Ryan355

*Thanks*

Hi guys 

Thanks for your help. Very interesting ! 

If that's the case what's the go with chains .... Chisel , semi chisel ect . I've read semi handles minute amounts of dirt better . Is this true. Or what do you guys think I should go for. Cutting grey box and red gum too. Is sharpening techniques the same. I use a file and guide now.

Those rapco ones read up well but if you guys have had experience with them, I'll take your word for it. 


Ryan


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming

Rapco chains are quite durable. The only down side is it requires a diamond wheel to sharpen them. I have used them on everything from a trim saw to a 660 and they stay sharp in adverse cutting conditions. I have used them the most for final cut on a stump and to cut ice coated wood after an ice storm. Get a hold of the guys at Rapco.


----------



## deye223

Ryan355 said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I'm from Australia and have a stihl 039. We use it on our farm for cutting firewood and clearing fallen limbs. We have lots of firewood BUT all the really good aged wood has dirt in it. Some a lot and some minimal but enough to blunt my chain. Using stihl chain now.
> 
> Was talking to a bloke and he swore a tungsten tipped chain was the go for cutting dirty wood. Has anyone had experience with them ?
> 
> I only intend to cut dirty wood not cement, tin, rocks, nails ect. I would respect it the same as a steel chain. Or how would you guys go about cutting hollow dirty wood ?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated
> 
> Ryan



gday ryan you might want to drop in here and ask the same question http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/175005.htm there is a bunch of blokes me included

that can help you out on this one just cut and paste the question or ask the mods to move it there 

cheers darren


----------



## deye223

opps thanks philbert


----------



## Ryan355

Hi Darren 

Mite give that a go. Thanks for the advice. See you on the other side.

Ryan


----------



## Bermie

I'm in TAS...semi chisel works longer for dirty wood, by far...or I take two or three chisel chains out on the job so I can swap them out, or touch up the chain when needed during the job...
Don't bother with carbide...too expensive and too difficult to sharpen.
Otherwise we burn macrocarpa...works great in the Saxon and its softer to cut so a chisel chain lasts plenty long. We are new arrivals so real aussies think we're nuts to burn it, but its just fine and there is PLENTY around, especially all the broken branches I have to clear from big properties old driveway windbreaks.
Stihl is the best brand by far, I much prefer it to Carlton, Oregon, or Windsor.


----------



## stihl 070

Bermie said:


> I'm in TAS...semi chisel works longer for dirty wood, by far...or I take two or three chisel chains out on the job so I can swap them out, or touch up the chain when needed during the job...
> Don't bother with carbide...too expensive and too difficult to sharpen.
> Otherwise we burn macrocarpa...works great in the Saxon and its softer to cut so a chisel chain lasts plenty long. We are new arrivals so real aussies think we're nuts to burn it, but its just fine and there is PLENTY around, especially all the broken branches I have to clear from big properties old driveway windbreaks.
> Stihl is the best brand by far, I much prefer it to Carlton, Oregon, or Windsor.


Hi mate im from nsw Australia can you tell me why my new tungsten chain is running to the left i have a new bar on aswell thanks


----------



## stihl 070

Mate im from nsw Australia i put anew tungsten carbide chain and bar on my stihl 066 on the weekend it cuts to the left im cutting iron bark which is dry tree was pushed down about 42 years ago thanks


----------

